# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Linear motor vs (Vít me + Step/Servo), Magnetic Encoder,....

## Gamo

Hello các bác,

Đang ngồi hóng 2 cụ Nhật Sơn &  cụ Nam mập chém nhau nhưng thread của bác Moi nên ko dám đổ dầu vào lửa. Nên em  xin lập thread này xin các cụ chỉ giáo với:
1. Linear motor vs Vít me: 
Điểm mạnh và yếu như thế nào? Theo tình hình thì em đoán là linear motor sẽ yếu hơn nhiều so với motor thường + Vít me? Tuy nhiên ưu điểm là gì?
Nói chung là em đồng quan điểm cụ Nhật Sơn là phần cơ khí mình dốt thì bù bằng điện cho nó lành. Vít me còn lo rơ, nhưng linear motor thì mình lo cái gì?

2. Magnetic Encoder:
Hôm trước cụ Nhật Sơn có nói em dẹp encoder đi, chơi magnetic encoder ngon hơn. Tuy nhiên em nghe ko rõ nên ko biết hình dạng & tên của nó là gì?

3. Linear scale thì mình dùng loại gì ngon bổ rẻ?
....

----------


## nhatson

> Hello các bác,
> 
> Đang ngồi hóng 2 cụ Nhật Sơn &  cụ Nam mập chém nhau nhưng thread của bác Moi nên ko dám đổ dầu vào lửa. Nên em  xin lập thread này xin các cụ chỉ giáo với:
> 1. Linear motor vs Vít me: 
> Điểm mạnh và yếu như thế nào? Theo tình hình thì em đoán là linear motor sẽ yếu hơn nhiều so với motor thường + Vít me? Tuy nhiên ưu điểm là gì?
> Nói chung là em đồng quan điểm cụ Nhật Sơn là phần cơ khí mình dốt thì bù bằng điện cho nó lành. Vít me còn lo rơ, nhưng linear motor thì mình lo cái gì?
> 
> 2. Magnetic Encoder:
> Hôm trước cụ Nhật Sơn có nói em dẹp encoder đi, chơi magnetic encoder ngon hơn. Tuy nhiên em nghe ko rõ nên ko biết hình dạng & tên của nó là gì?
> ...


magnetic encoder, em vote mấy con sau
AEAT-6600-T16
16bit
http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/mo...aeat-6600-t16/

as5048a/b 14bit
http://ams.com/eng/Products/Position...ensors/AS5048A

AM4096 - 12 BIT ROTARY MAGNETIC ENCODER CHIP
http://www.rls.si/products/components/ic-am

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## itanium7000

Em đang muốn có mấy con vitme ngon là thỏa mãn rồi chứ nói gì đến linear motor. Một con linear motor thông thường nói chung tương đương kích thước trọng lượng thì yếu hơn hệ thống vitme nhiều và chắc không thể rẻ hơn. Lợi thế của nó là không bị mòn đi như vitme và do đó giảm thiểu 1 nguyên nhân sai số.

Linear motor em thấy không phải lo về gá lắp motor, khớp nối, BK-BF v.v...

Linear motor em lo về giá và nguồn để mua, chẳng thấy mặt mũi nó đâu và không thấy hàng 2nd bác nào bán  :Smile: ) ... và quan trọng nói chung nó yếu cho máy CNC kim loại.

Linear electric motor thì có loại tubular linear motor nhiều ưu điểm:
- high forces
- high speeds
- high precision (đặt phân giải 0.1 micromet)

Nó chỉ giải quyết vấn đề vitme + động cơ. Còn lại thì vẫn như cũ mà cái giá cho nó thì không rõ thế nào.

----------

Gamo, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang muốn có mấy con vitme ngon là thỏa mãn rồi chứ nói gì đến linear motor. Một con linear motor thông thường nói chung tương đương kích thước trọng lượng thì yếu hơn hệ thống vitme nhiều và chắc không thể rẻ hơn. Lợi thế của nó là không bị mòn đi như vitme và do đó giảm thiểu 1 nguyên nhân sai số.
> 
> Linear motor em thấy không phải lo về gá lắp motor, khớp nối, BK-BF v.v...
> 
> Linear motor em lo về giá và nguồn để mua, chẳng thấy mặt mũi nó đâu và không thấy hàng 2nd bác nào bán ) ... và quan trọng nói chung nó yếu cho máy CNC kim loại.
> 
> Linear electric motor thì có loại tubular linear motor nhiều ưu điểm:
> - high forces
> - high speeds
> ...


báo cáo, máy công cụ theo em nhớ có tài liệu nó chỉ tiêu thụ hết 30% động cơ trợ động, còn 70% của thế giời động cơ trọ dộng
em quan tâm cao vì nó là thứ có thề bỏ qua cái yếu kém cơ khí, cái mà ngốn tiền+ thời gian+ kinh nghiệm có thể nói là hàng trăm năm

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

to cụ gamo, hay mình theo hướng china, em thấy 1 số xưởng có nghề gia truyền làm ball screw nut, nó chỉ làm nut customizer, screw thì dùng của TBI  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chưa hỉu ý cụ ^.^

----------


## cuongmay

thực ra linear motor có từ lâu rất lâu rồi , cái mình thấy đầu tiên là ở đầu dĩa CD Denon, hiện tại thi thoảng vẫn thấy ngoài bãi nhưng biết mua về cũng chẳng làm gì nên mình không mua còn người ta chắc cũng bán ve chai . Ra đời lâu quá rồi mà nó không phát triển được vì nó yếu quá trong khi tốc độ như gió của nó thì ít ứng dụng cần đến .
Tính sơ sơ 1 cái motor servo 1kw có torque khoảng 2.5n/m kéo cây visme bước 10 sẽ có lực đẩy  150k ,giờ lấy 1 cái ac servo bổ ra ép phẳng làm motor linear thì nó phải có công suất khoảng 670kw mới có lực đẩy tương đương .

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

vì chính thằng vitme là thằng hộp số giảm tốc

nhà em có 1 bộ của yaskawa 1.5kw kèm thước quang heidenhain mà còn chưa mó tới nữa, vitme quá dư so với nhu cầu

----------

Gamo

----------


## ktshung

> to cụ gamo, hay mình theo hướng china, em thấy 1 số xưởng có nghề gia truyền làm ball screw nut, nó chỉ làm nut customizer, screw thì dùng của TBI


Bác Nhatson cho em nhắn chút! Lần trước em có gừi cho bác cái driver, bác sửa cho em nhưng khi gắn vào nó lại nổ FET (Em gắn con khác cũng của bác thì bình thường). Khi đó phần vì bận việc phần vì ngại làm phiền nên em ko nhờ tiếp. Lần này em có việc vào SG nên muốn cầm vào lại nhờ bác xem xét có được không a?

----------


## nhatson

> thực ra linear motor có từ lâu rất lâu rồi , cái mình thấy đầu tiên là ở đầu dĩa CD Denon, hiện tại thi thoảng vẫn thấy ngoài bãi nhưng biết mua về cũng chẳng làm gì nên mình không mua còn người ta chắc cũng bán ve chai . Ra đời lâu quá rồi mà nó không phát triển được vì nó yếu quá trong khi tốc độ như gió của nó thì ít ứng dụng cần đến .
> Tính sơ sơ 1 cái motor servo 1kw có torque khoảng 2.5n/m kéo cây visme bước 10 sẽ có lực đẩy  150k ,giờ lấy 1 cái ac servo bổ ra ép phẳng làm motor linear thì nó phải có công suất khoảng 670kw mới có lực đẩy tương đương .


em gởi vài ví dụ ứng dụng của linear












em thấy mấy hàng sản xuất máy công cụ hầu như hãng nào cũng có dòng linear + direct drive hết ah

----------


## nhatson

con linear khủng gắn trên tàu sân bay mới của US để dấy máy bay cất cánh thay cho hệ thống hơi nước



một ứng dụng khác > pháo từ trường



một ứng dụng khác , tàu đệm từ

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## nhatson

linear với máy đính linh kiện tự động



linear motor có cái lợi lớn là... 100 member trên diễn đàn, em sure là đủ 100 có thể diy 1 con dạng thử nghiệm
còn vit me thì chắc 1/100 

b.r

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Luyến

khai trương tầu sân bay mọi người đến đông vui các bác nhỉ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

còn việc ứng dụng cho máy CNC quan điểm em thế này
linear/ddrive có lợi về speed và đô chính xác theo thời gian
cứ cho là có hạn chế về torque, nhung.... ngày này sòft cad cam , máy tính quá mạnh, việc add thông số cắt để ước lượng lực cắt , người sử dụng có thể điều chỉnh lượng an dao cho phù hợp với từng máy là dễ dàng>> ko cần phải tính dư thông số 3 4 5 lần như xưa

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

> còn việc ứng dụng cho máy CNC quan điểm em thế này
> linear/ddrive có lợi về speed và đô chính xác theo thời gian
> cứ cho là có hạn chế về torque, nhung.... ngày này sòft cad cam , máy tính quá mạnh, việc add thông số cắt để ước lượng lực cắt , người sử dụng có thể điều chỉnh lượng an dao cho phù hợp với từng máy là dễ dàng>> ko cần phải tính dư thông số 3 4 5 lần như xưa
> 
> b.r


bác nhatson cho em hỏi chúng ta phải bắt đầu từ đâu để có thể DIY 1 cái linear bắt đầu là làm chơi chơi.

----------


## nhatson

> bác nhatson cho em hỏi chúng ta phải bắt đầu từ đâu để có thể DIY 1 cái linear bắt đầu là làm chơi chơi.


báo cáo đơn giản  nhất là mẫu này, cắm step drive 2 phase là nó chạy  :Smile: 
tốn kém mấy cái nam châm neodyum, còn việc nó work là trong khả năng mọi người  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson cho em nhắn chút! Lần trước em có gừi cho bác cái driver, bác sửa cho em nhưng khi gắn vào nó lại nổ FET (Em gắn con khác cũng của bác thì bình thường). Khi đó phần vì bận việc phần vì ngại làm phiền nên em ko nhờ tiếp. Lần này em có việc vào SG nên muốn cầm vào lại nhờ bác xem xét có được không a?


cụ cứ vác qua em ah

----------


## terminaterx300

neodyum tốn nhiêu đâu mà xoắn

----------


## nhatson

http://www-cdr.stanford.edu/dynamic/...rs/motion1.pdf
http://www-cdr.stanford.edu/dynamic/...rs/motion2.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6977451.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6789305.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US8664808.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5910691.pdf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5751077.pdf

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## nhatson

loại turlar linear motor này em thấy có vẽ dễ hơn

http://machinedesign.com/linear-moti...anical-devices

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, so với mô hình trên thì mô hình này ưu & nhược điểm thế nào vậy ạ, thưa các cao thủ?

----------


## nhatson

to cụ ga, trường hợp thử nghiệm xong chán roài thì làm cái này

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo, Mr.L

----------


## anhcos

> to cụ ga, trường hợp thử nghiệm xong chán roài thì làm cái này


Cái này trông như động cơ vĩnh cửu được ấy, chừng nào thì nó sẽ dừng lại?

Mà cuộn dây hở thế kia làm sao lại tạo từ trường đẩy đi được nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Vĩnh cữu gì được a.
1.. Nó dùng một viên Pin để lấy năng lượng.
2.. Ở 2 đầu viên pin đính mấy quả nam châm cự mạnh, vừa tạo từ trường, vừa là điểm tiếp xúc.
3.. Vòng dây đồng được quấn và kéo dãn như lò xo.. có tác dụng dẫn hướng và là nam châm điện.
4.. Điện áp từ Pin, thông qua nam châm tiếp xúc với các vòng dây đồng. Các vòng dây đồng khi được tiếp điện (thông qua các viên nam châm) biến thành nam châm điện. Từ trường điện đẩy nam châm & pin tiến về phía trước..
5. Sự tiếp xúc giữa nam châm & các vòng dây đồng (tiếp xúc điện) liên tục diễn ra trên suốt đoạn lò xo.. và liên tục đẩy nam châm về phía trước.

----------

anhcos, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## anhcos

Tks CKD, quá hay luôn, đồ nhà có sẵn hết trơn rồi, nghịch chơi phát mới được.

----------


## Gamo

> loại turlar linear motor này em thấy có vẽ dễ hơn
> 
> http://machinedesign.com/linear-moti...anical-devices


Vậy để làm cái này mình cần kiếm 1 cái ống sắt có ren 2 đầu rồi nhét nam châm vào rồi dùng 2 con ốc bịt 2 đầu lại? Kiếm ống sắt kiểu này ở đâu ta?

----------


## Gamo

[QUOTE=nhatson;33832]loại turlar linear motor này em thấy có vẽ dễ hơn



Để làm theo kiểu này thì mình kiếm 1 ống sắt nhét nam châm vào rồi bịt 2 đầu lại?
Thế mình kiếm cái ống sắt rỗng cỡ 6ly ở đâu ta?
Rồi giữa coil & ống sắt đó thì suspend bằng cách nào? Hay là khi chạy nó tự canh giữa luôn?

----------


## CKD

Vậy sao bác Trần Hoàng Nam không chia sẻ link tào liệu tham khảo luôn?
Nếu tài liệu là thuộc sản phẩm mà bác phân phối, public có phải là tăng cơ hội tiếp cận không?

Thấy nhiều bạn muốn chia sẻ nhưng vẫn thích xin & cho. Ai muốn thì phải hỏi xin mới cho. Trong khi tài liệu là catalog hoặc software nào đó trên mạng.

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> Em đang muốn có mấy con vitme ngon là thỏa mãn rồi chứ nói gì đến linear motor. Một con linear motor thông thường nói chung tương đương kích thước trọng lượng thì yếu hơn hệ thống vitme nhiều và chắc không thể rẻ hơn. Lợi thế của nó là không bị mòn đi như vitme và do đó giảm thiểu 1 nguyên nhân sai số.
> 
> Linear motor em thấy không phải lo về gá lắp motor, khớp nối, BK-BF v.v...
> 
> Linear motor em lo về giá và nguồn để mua, chẳng thấy mặt mũi nó đâu và không thấy hàng 2nd bác nào bán ) ... và quan trọng nói chung nó yếu cho máy CNC kim loại.
> 
> Linear electric motor thì có loại tubular linear motor nhiều ưu điểm:
> - high forces
> - high speeds
> ...


Cho đính chính thêm nhe . Về Linear motor thì sai số của nó theo lý thuyết sẽ không có sai số nhé ( giải quyết thêm vấn đề về chính xác cao ) nhưng tải lại khá yếu so với vít me bi

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> Vậy sao bác Trần Hoàng Nam không chia sẻ link tào liệu tham khảo luôn?
> Nếu tài liệu là thuộc sản phẩm mà bác phân phối, public có phải là tăng cơ hội tiếp cận không?
> 
> Thấy nhiều bạn muốn chia sẻ nhưng vẫn thích xin & cho. Ai muốn thì phải hỏi xin mới cho. Trong khi tài liệu là catalog hoặc software nào đó trên mạng.


Anh vui lòng vào Web http://www.chieftek.com/ tham khảo và tải tài liệu 
Tôi hiện tại chỉ có tài liệu giấy và đĩa CD thôi

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Anh Em diễn đàn thân mến
Tôi thấy , với khả năng của mấy Anh Em có thể tư vấn dịch vụ và mang những giải pháp công nghệ cao  . Tại sao chúng ta không kết nối lại và mang những giá trị cao hơn nhỉ ?
Nếu Anh Em cùng nhau mở lòng thì chúng ta có thể lập group , để phát triển thêm niềm đam mê cũng cũng như nâng tầm Anh Em lên

----------

Gamo

----------

